# Meet the piggies!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

You guys may have seen my piggy Karyn, but my mom brought home another little pig last month :rolffleyes: ...just what we needed, another pet lol. But I love her and she keeps Karyn company when I'm busy. Here are the spoiled little pigs.

Here's an older picture from about a month ago

The new girl by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

And a couple more from today.

Karyn

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

She's getting a lot more red hair...she's brindleing! 

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Tina

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

and the piggy cage!

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Anyone else have guinea pigs?! I'd love to see pics!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I love the pictures of the piggies! They are so adorable in their tiaras and that's a great setup you have for them to live in. I had guinea pigs long ago and they are amazing little animals. Sadly I can no longer have them because my husband is horribly allergic. They are lucky piggies to have such a great home.


----------



## MamaTank (Oct 1, 2012)

They are so so so cute! I want another piggie... but hubby always finds an excuse  
His latest excuse makes the most sense-- our 15 year old cat may try to kill it.... and he would  So maybe once he passes. I had one when I was a kid, and I adored him!


----------

